# I've got to ...



## ChicaCanadiense

He oido la frase: *Yo logre dejarte aparte.* 
En ingles, seria:  *I got to leave you aside.*
Pero tambien, podria ser: *I've got to leave you aside.*

?Significa eso que en espanol, podria ser asi? :

*Yo he logre dejarte aparte.  *

Y si eso funcione, ?se podria decirlo en el contexto de "tener" algo tambien? Asi :

*I've got two pickles.  *
*Yo he logre dos pepenillos.*

Por favor, foros, diganmelo si estoy descaminada.


----------



## Outsider

ChicaCanadiense said:


> He oído la frase: *Yo logré dejarte aparte.*
> En ingles, sería:  *I got to leave you aside.*
> Pero también, podría ser: *I've got to leave you aside.*
> 
> ?Significa eso que en espanol, podria ser asi? :
> 
> *Yo he logre dejarte aparte.  *
> 
> Y si eso funciona, ?se podria decirlo en el contexto de "tener" algo tambien? Asi :
> 
> *I've got two pickles.  *
> *Yo he logre dos pepenillos.*
> 
> Por favor, foreros, díganmelo si estoy descaminada.


Hola, ChicaCanadiense.

«Lograr» significa tener éxito en algo, así que su traducción no me parece buena.


----------



## ChicaCanadiense

Muchas muchas gracias!! Tu ayuda es muy, muy servicial.   Pero todavia no totalmente entiendo.  

?Es decir que* "Yo logre dejarte aparte"* no puede ser lo mismo que *"Yo tengo que dejarte aparte."* ?

Si ese es el caso, no entiendo por que tiene sentido la frase " Yo he logre dos pepenillos", especialmente cuando la palabra "he" debe normalmente ir con "logrado".


----------



## Alan Oldstudent

ChicaCanadiense said:


> He oido la frase: *Yo logre dejarte aparte.*
> En ingles, seria:  *I got to leave you aside.*
> Pero tambien, podria ser: *I've got to leave you aside.*
> 
> ?Significa eso que en espanol, podria ser asi? :
> 
> *Yo he logre dejarte aparte.  *
> 
> Y si eso funcione, ?se podria decirlo en el contexto de "tener" algo tambien? Asi :
> 
> *I've got two pickles.  *
> *Yo he logre dos pepenillos.*
> 
> Por favor, foros, diganmelo si estoy descaminada.



No creo qué "I got to leave you outside"es correcto. La expresión correcta sería "I have got to leave you outside" o "I've got to leave you outside." También se puede decir "I must leave you outside" o "I have to leave you outside". La expresión "I have got to" "I've got to" son mas informales.

Las expresiones "must", "have got to" y "have to" significan obligación. En otras palabras, quieren decir "tener que" o aun "ser preciso que". Hay *un vinculo aquí del BBC* que explica todo eso. Al pesar de que es un sítio qué trata del inglés en RU, las reglas en el inglés de EEUU y Canadá son iquales.

I don't think "I got to leave you outside" is correct. The correct expression would be "I have got to leave you outside" or "I've got to leave you outside." One may also say "I must leave you outside" or "I have to leave you outside." The expression "I have got to" or "I've got to" are more informal.

The expresszions "must," "have got to" and "have to" signify obligation. In other words, they mean "tener que" or even "es preciso que" (is is necessary to).  There is a *BBC link here* that explains all this. Although this is a site that deals with British English, the rules of Standard American and Canadian English are the same.

Saludos,

Alan


----------



## marta_madrileña

He oido la frase: *Yo logré dejarte aparte = **Para que comprendas esta expresión te diré lo mismo sólo que con otras palabras, "Yo conseguí apartarte* 
_(y entiendo que implícitamente se refiere a apartarte de mí o de mi vida)_*"*
En ingles, seria: *I got to leave you aside.*
Pero tambien, podria ser:*I've got to leave you aside.*

?Significa eso que en espanol, podria ser asi? :

*Yo he logre dejarte aparte. Si quisieras emplear este tiempo verbal sería "Yo he logrado dejarte aparte" y usando el ejemplo que te he indicado antes, sería: "Yo he conseguido apartarte"*

Y si eso funcion*e (creo que, en este caso, tu frase estaría mejor construida así: "Y si esto es correcto")*, ?se podria *decirlo (DECIR, sin más, quitaría el "lo")*en el contexto de "tener" algo tambi*é*n? As*í*:

*I've got two pickles. *
*Yo he logre dos pepenillos.*
*No logro entender el significado de esta oración, pero en todo caso deberías emplear el participio del verbo lograr, es decir "HE LOGRADO".*

Lograr= alcanzar una meta o conseguir algo (_something like... to get, to obtain, to achieve)_
Por favor, foros, diganmelo *(díganme)* si estoy descaminada. *(desencaminada)*

*Espero haberte ayudado,*
*Un saludo*
*Marta*


----------



## Alejeather

"yo logré dejarte aparte" sounds to me like it should mean "I was able to leave you aside" rather than "I have to leave you aside" which indicates ongoing action and the other has happened in the past.


----------



## Idiomático

ChicaCanadiense said:


> He oido la frase: *Yo logre dejarte aparte.*
> En ingles, seria: *I got to leave you aside.*
> Pero tambien, podria ser: *I've got to leave you aside.*
> 
> ?Significa eso que en espanol, podria ser asi? :
> 
> *Yo he logre dejarte aparte. *
> 
> Y si eso funcione, ?se podria decirlo en el contexto de "tener" algo tambien? Asi :
> 
> *I've got two pickles. *
> *Yo he logre dos pepenillos.*
> 
> Por favor, foros, diganmelo si estoy descaminada.


 
_ Yo logré dejarte aparte_ no me suena español.  Para traducir _I've got to leave you aside_ yo diría _Tengo que echarte [o dejarte] a un lado._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Me parece muy curioso que algunos nativos no sepan que _I got to leave you aside_ proviene de _I have to leave you aside_, que significa: Tengo que dejarte al margen.

¿O se me está escapando algo?


----------



## yang_gui_zi

> En ingles, seria: *I got to leave you aside.*


 
I disagree that this is English.  I hear it often (and probably even use it), but it is not grammatically correct.   There are many cases in which words are eliminated to abbreviate a sentence, but that doesn't make it formally part of the language.   

However, I have to admit I am somewhat expressing an opinion or belief here, and I did not do any research on this "I got to" construction, such as trying to find an opinion from a recognized authority.


----------



## Outsider

I agree with Yang, "I got to" in this case is a shortening of "I*'ve* got to".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

yang_gui_zi said:


> I disagree that this is English.  I hear it often (and probably even use it), but it is not grammatically correct.   There are many cases in which words are eliminated to abbreviate a sentence, but that doesn't make it formally part of the language.
> 
> However, I have to admit I am somewhat expressing an opinion or belief here, and I did not do any research on this "I got to" construction, such as trying to find an opinion from a recognized authority.





Outsider said:


> I agree with Yang, "I got to" in this case is a shortening of "I*'ve* got to".


Not to mention the suspicious _got..._


----------



## unstuck

"Logre dejarte..." --------> "I managed to leave you." 

"I got to..."  There IS a grammatically correct use for this.  NOT as a shortening of "I have got to..." ("yo TENGO que hacer algo...")  but in the sense that you had the privilege to do something, as in the sentence :

"I got to play with the kittens!" ("me dejaron jugar..." ?? ese sentido de "got" realmente no tiene traducion en castellano.) 

Another example would be: "He gets to do whatever he wants." (le dejan hacer lo que quiere.) 

"getting" to so something is the opposite of "having" to do something (privilege vs obligation.)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

unstuck said:


> "Logre dejarte..." --------> "I managed to leave you."
> 
> "I got to..."  There IS a grammatically correct use for this.  NOT as a shortening of "I have got to..." ("yo TENGO que hacer algo...")  but in the sense that you had the privilege to do something, as in the sentence :
> 
> "I got to play with the kittens!" ("me dejaron jugar..." ?? ese sentido de "got" realmente no tiene traducion en castellano.)
> 
> Another example would be: "He gets to do whatever he wants." (le dejan hacer lo que quiere.)
> 
> "getting" to so something is the opposite of "having" to do something (privilege vs obligation.)


¡Ah! entonces es _conseguir.
Conseguí jugar...
__ Consigue que le dejen hacer lo que quiere.

_I got to leave you aside.
_Conseguí dejarte al margen.

_


----------



## Dudu678

Efectivamente, existen estos dos usos del got.

Por un lado, como pasado de _to get_, explicado por unstuck. Por otro, como forma corta de _I have got_. Mirando la pregunta original de ChicaCanadiense, intentaré aportar algo.

En el primer sentido, como ya te han dicho, puedes traducirlo como _conseguir, _o_ lograr _si te hace más ilusión, pero tienes que darte cuenta que si lo usas en el sentido de _I've got_ la cosa cambia totalmente.

A su vez, dependiendo de si lo utilizas en el sentido de obligación o en el posesión, lo debes traducir de forma diferente.
_I('ve) got to do this.
Tengo que hacer esto.

I('ve) got a car.
Tengo un coche._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Dudu678 said:


> Efectivamente, existen estos dos usos del got.
> 
> Por un lado, como pasado de _to get_, explicado por unstuck. Por otro, como forma corta de _I have got_. Mirando la pregunta original de ChicaCanadiense, intentaré aportar algo.
> 
> En el primer sentido, como ya te han dicho, puedes traducirlo como _conseguir, _o_ lograr _si te hace más ilusión, pero tienes que darte cuenta que si lo usas en el sentido de _I've got_ la cosa cambia totalmente.
> 
> A su vez, dependiendo de si lo utilizas en el sentido de obligación o en el posesión, lo debes traducir de forma diferente.
> _I('ve) got to do this.
> Tengo que hacer esto.
> 
> I('ve) got a car.
> Tengo un coche._


A mí me explicaron que este got era un tanto coloquial, ¿no?


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> A mí me explicaron que este got era un tanto coloquial, ¿no?



It is not any more colloquial than the other example, as long as you use them both in present perfect tense.*get*: *10 a* *:* HAVE —  used in the present perfect tense form with present meaning "I've got no money"  *
b :* to have as an obligation or necessity —  used in the present perfect tense form with present meaning "you have got to come" [Merriam-Webster]​


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> It is not any more colloquial than the other example, as long as you use them both in present perfect tense.*get*: *10 a* *:* HAVE —  used in the present perfect tense form with present meaning "I've got no money"  *
> b :* to have as an obligation or necessity —  used in the present perfect tense form with present meaning "you have got to come" [Merriam-Webster]​


Interesting. I presume it is used mainly in the USA, Canada and Australia, isn't it?


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Interesting. I presume it is used mainly in the USA, Canada and Australia, isn't it?


 
Nooooooooooo.  In the UK, too!


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Interesting. I presume it is used mainly in the USA, Canada and Australia, isn't it?



I think you covered most of the English speaking population in that statement. 

I really can't speak for others, but I can tell you that they use "get" in England in ways that I find very surprising.
 For example, in my Oxford they give the translation:
  may I get down (from the table)? 
  ¿me puedo levantar de la mesa?

  This use of get is completely foreign to me.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> I think you covered most of the English speaking population in that statement.
> 
> I really can't speak for others, but I can tell you that they use "get" in England in ways that I find very surprising.


Juas, juas, juas... ¿y ese uso de got como "conseguir"? I got to get there = Conseguí meterme allí (?) ... Esta me la he inventado, pero seguro que se puede decir, ¿a que sí? Es como un juego de palabras, ¡qué divertido!


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Juas, juas, juas... ¿y ese uso de got como "conseguir"? I got to get there = Conseguí meterme allí (?) ... Esta me la he inventado, pero seguro que se puede decir, ¿a que sí? Es como un juego de palabras, ¡qué divertido!



Given the right context, I'd say so. For example, you can say "I finally got to do what I always wanted". In this sentence, I think "conseguir" is a good translation.


----------



## ChicaCanadiense

yang_gui_zi said:


> I disagree that this is English. I hear it often (and probably even use it), but it is not grammatically correct. There are many cases in which words are eliminated to abbreviate a sentence, but that doesn't make it formally part of the language.
> 
> However, I have to admit I am somewhat expressing an opinion or belief here, and I did not do any research on this "I got to" construction, such as trying to find an opinion from a recognized authority.


 
Me too!  I hate when I hear improper grammar used like that, but I'm just glad I'm not a foreign person trying to learn English as a second language with all of the lazy native-speak to deal with.  I can relate to that now that I've tried to learn Spanish.  
the number one song in Canada right now is titled "The Way I Are"


----------



## Alan Oldstudent

Check out *this link* for some interesting information on the meaning and usage of the English verb "to get" Scroll down below the lengthy list of definitions for a note on how this word is used in English. 

An interesting aside, the past participle form "gotten" is not used in the UK. This is an older form that English speakers in North America kept after it fell out of use in the UK.

Saludos,

Alan


----------



## ChicaCanadiense

Ese uso de "get" como "levantarme" es totalmente familiar para mi en Canada.
Yo nunca pens*e* que nadie que hable el ingles no habria oido de eso.
Me parece completamente normal.


----------



## E180

mhp said:


> For example, in my Oxford they give the translation:
> may I get down (from the table)?
> ¿me puedo levantar de la mesa?
> 
> This use of get is completely foreign to me.


"To get down from something" no es "levantarse de algo", sino "bajarse de algo". Por ejemplo:

"Hey, get down from there!" - ¡Oye, bájate de ahí!

¿De verdad no se usa "get down" de esa manera en Estados Unidos? (parece que en Canadá sí ).


----------



## mhp

E180 said:


> "To get down from something" no es "levantarse de algo", sino "bajarse de algo". Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Hey, get down from there!" - ¡Oye, bájate de ahí!
> 
> ¿De verdad no se usa "get down" de esa manera en Estados Unidos? (parece que en Canadá sí ).


  Yes “get down”, among other meanings, means to descend. That’s why the sentence from the Oxford Dictionary—marked as BrE—sounds so odd. In AmE you are excused from the table. If you say “May I get down from the table” the natural response is “why are you on top of the table?”


----------



## Jeromed

mhp said:


> Yes “get down”, among other meanings, means to descend. That’s why the sentence from the Oxford Dictionary—marked as BrE—sounds so odd. In AmE you are excused from the table. If you say “May I get down from the table” the natural response is “why are you on top of the table?”


 
ROFL!!!!!  I agree.  _Getting down from the table_ is for monkeys who've been able to climb all the way up there...


----------



## E180

Never in my life have I heard "to get down from the table" used in that way, with the exception of when a very young child/toddler has been sat at the dinner table in some kind of high chair. Most of the results in Google with that phrase are from pages about parenting (mainly American sites).


----------



## celesty

To say, yo logré dejarte aparte in English, you must follow this way:

I managed to leave you behind or I managed to get over you. 
¡Yes, you must get back on track!

Para apartar algo, it would be better to say: To set something aside.

You can´t use "To have got something" for the verb "lograr" , which rather means ´Tener algo´. For instance, I have got a house, or if you use the contracted form, it should be written down this way: I´ve got a house.
I´ve got a beatiful garden.
Lograr means in English to achieve, to accomplish, to succeed in something or in doing something, or to manage.

For instante, I managed to get the job. Logré obtener el trabajo/conseguí el trabajo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

celesty said:


> Lograr means in English to achieve, to accomplish, to succeed in something or in doing something, or to manage.
> 
> For instante, I managed to get the job. Logré obtener el trabajo/conseguí el trabajo.



Thanks Celesty. When used with that definition is 'conseguir + infinitivo' a synonym for 'lograr + infinitivo'? IF not -- how are they different.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Dudu678

I'd say yes, they are synonyms there.


----------

